
Web Standards 2008: Three Circles of Hell - naish
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/webstandards2008
======
mechanical_fish
_I recently witnessed a member company representative shut down an entire line
of discussion simply by saying, “This compromises several of our patents. We
will remove ourselves from the W3C if you proceed.”_

Suddenly I understand why it takes seventeen years for the W3C to get anything
done.

